# Convectividade Loures (01/07/11)



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2011 às 20:17)

Boas

Talvez a qualidade não justifique a criação deste tópico, mas são muitas fotos para colocar apenas num post do seguimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2011 às 20:23)

Boas capturas Duarte e belos mammatus


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jul 2011 às 21:32)

muito fixe.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2011 às 22:07)

Está muito bom


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2011 às 11:05)

Boa registo, fotografar raios já é difícil então durante o dia ainda é mais


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jul 2011 às 12:48)

Muito bom ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jul 2011 às 17:28)

Grande apanhado... não é todos os dias que se captam raios com a base das nuvens tão altas!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2011 às 17:02)

Obrigado a todos! Conseguiria mais se no momento certo estivesse a gravar para o sítio perto, em alguns casos, mas mesmo assim "já tirei a barriga de misérias"


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 15:35)

Está bastante bom! Boas fotos!


----------

